# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers Ladies’ Fitted Ringspun Crew Neck T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A ladies’ fitted ringspun crew-neck T-shirt has been added to Comfort Colors by Chouinard’s lineup of basic and fashion garment-dyed apparel. Style 4200 is made of 100% combed ringspun cotton in a 4.8-ounce weight. It features a fitted silhouette with flatlock stitching on the sleeves and bottom hem. 
This stylish T-shirt has ¼-inch split double-needle chain stitching on the shoulders and neck along with a ½-inch rib knit collar. Shoulder to shoulder taping adds durability and offers a finished look. 
Women’s sizes range from extra small up to 2XL. It comes in 32 fashion colors including light berry, blossom, lagoon, aloe, mango, and citrus. 
Custom colors are available with a minimum order. Any color can be matched from a business card or fabric swatch. Color proofs are generally turned in one day for approval.
For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (802) 485-8600; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

